# IELTS Score Query



## nsmyjob (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello All,
I appeared for IELTS Exam Score is as mention below:
L-6.0
R-5.5
W-6.5
S-6.5
----------
Total-6
----------

and my spouse also having IELTS Result appeared in May 2012 and score as mention below

L-5
R-4
W-5
S-5
------------
Total-4.5
------------

1. Now based on the above ielts result i am eligible to apply for Canada PR?
2. Is this mandatory that all module must need to score 6 and above?

Please guide me....

Regards,
NS


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, I don't think either score is high enough.


----------



## Denisha Joely (Mar 13, 2013)

@ NS 

From my experience, If you are applying for PR then it is preferred to score 7 in all modules...


----------



## nsmyjob (Feb 21, 2013)

Still awaiting for confirm answer to my old post.


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

nsmyjob said:


> Still awaiting for confirm answer to my old post.


You need 6 individual band score for the primary applicant.


----------



## Ab_Haleem (Mar 2, 2010)

I would like to know whether we need to send the IELTS report with application or do we need to request test center to send a report to CIC. If the report has to be sent with application, can we send original report from test center that we received after the test (applicant's copy) ?. I am asking this because I wanted to save some time.


----------



## ritzgm (May 27, 2013)

3 years ago the passing was at least 6.5 for PR... i guess now they upgraded it but i think you should at least have 7 the higher score it is the more points you can get..


----------



## ritzgm (May 27, 2013)

the result will be mailed to you as far as i remember or if not you can follow it in the testing center where you apply for IELTS.. altogether with your application it should be included.. whether original or xerox im not sure though..hope this help


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ab_Haleem said:


> I would like to know whether we need to send the IELTS report with application or do we need to request test center to send a report to CIC. If the report has to be sent with application, can we send original report from test center that we received after the test (applicant's copy) ?. I am asking this because I wanted to save some time.


From the CIC website:


> You must:
> •arrange to be tested by an agency approved by CIC and pay the costs,
> •include the results of your test when you apply to be a skilled worker. If you do not, we will not process your application and will send it back to you.
> 
> Do not ask for your language test result to be sent directly to CIC. Submit your original test result with your application.


Language testing – Federal skilled workers


----------



## Nadim99 (Apr 22, 2013)

hi
can anyone tell me how points are calculated for canada immigration in ielts..if one gets L-8,R-6.5,W-6,S-6 what will be his point?
Here, he has passed the threshold requirement. But what will be his total point? will he get 6+5+4+4=19 points or 4*4=16...

Pls give a quick reply.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

To apply through Federal Skilled Worker program, your score needs to be at least 7 on each of the 4 abilities. With your score, you don't qualify. Unless French is your first language and you only use IELTS to top up the points.
Language testing – Federal skilled workers


----------



## jahangir79 (May 16, 2013)

Nadim99 said:


> hi
> can anyone tell me how points are calculated for canada immigration in ielts..if one gets L-8,R-6.5,W-6,S-6 what will be his point?
> Here, he has passed the threshold requirement. But what will be his total point? will he get 6+5+4+4=19 points or 4*4=16...
> 
> Pls give a quick reply.


As per the language specification u have to get minimum of 6 in all sections. The more you get in any particular section the more points you will get.


----------



## jahangir79 (May 16, 2013)

nsmyjob said:


> Hello All,
> I appeared for IELTS Exam Score is as mention below:
> L-6.0
> R-5.5
> ...


The minimum band required for primary applicant in each section is 6.0.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

jahangir79 said:


> The minimum band required for primary applicant in each section is 6.0.


You better update your knowledge, as this is not correct.

The CIC website it clearly says: 


> •include the results of your official language test showing that you meet the minimum language threshold (Canadian Language Benchmark 7) in all four language skill areas (speaking, listening, reading and writing)


Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers


----------



## ritzgm (May 27, 2013)

Nadim99 said:


> hi
> can anyone tell me how points are calculated for canada immigration in ielts..if one gets L-8,R-6.5,W-6,S-6 what will be his point?
> Here, he has passed the threshold requirement. But what will be his total point? will he get 6+5+4+4=19 points or 4*4=16...
> 
> Pls give a quick reply.


dear im not so sure but i think it'll come around 6.5-7 hope this gives some idea..


----------

